# Gothtober: 31 days, 31 artists!



## muffmasterflash (Oct 1, 2010)

Gothtober.com counts down to Halloween with 31 days of music, video, animation, recipes, crafts and other assorted art goodies. It’s like an advent calendar for Halloween! Starting at midnight on October 1, a new piece by a different artist will be revealed each day. Gothtober’s theme for 2010 is the HAUNTED BOOMBOX, an ode to ghosts of music past, sounds from beyond the grave, audible nightmares and melted mix tapes.


----------

